# Johannnes Slabbert



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A Wyoming Cowboy from South Africa needs your faith.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/video/2019/04/because-god-said-so-power-prayer


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Prayers for a successful surgery that gives God the glory. If the surgery is less than successful in our way of thinking, hope God is still glorified. Hope Johannes might know that they all have Hay Talk people's prayers.

Shelia


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I think Shelia summed it up well. Will pray.


----------

